# Reasons why one person would hate you for dumb reason



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Insecurity.


----------



## TwoStepsAhead (Feb 21, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Insecurity.


for not having the same clothes/Fashion like the rest of the copy pasta humans.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

TwoStepsAhead said:


> for not having the same clothes/Fashion like the rest of the copy pasta humans.


Haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate xD


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Something tells me someone just offended you (?) 

Wanna talk about it?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

because there afraid of how much they really love you


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Wiz said:


> Something tells me someone just offended you (?)
> 
> Wanna talk about it?



Well sure pm me. XD I'm not offended actually, I'm just disappointed why such people exist. But i always forgive, but they're really naturally toxic.

I am just wondering why are they like that.. Well, it's just who they are.. I should accept that toxic people exist.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fires of the mind said:


> because there afraid of how much they really love you


Wahahahaha. Oh really? If they love me why would they hate me?? :/


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

You are all over frigging place


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> Wahahahaha. Oh really? If they love me why would they hate me?? :/


i dont know maybe there lyne


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fires of the mind said:


> i dont know maybe there lyne


They're lame. When i go home, I'm gonna block them for good. I'm so fed up really xD 

Why is this always happening to me? Even in real life people will just backstab me without any valid reason. Like i don't even say something bad at them..but why, i cannot understand why is it so easy to say something bad about someone.. 

And guess what.. The bad stuffs they're telling about me.. It's not really true. XD like they just assume it. Omg!! Are they insecure of me?! XD well. Thanks but, i don't need haters in my life. 

Life is too short to waste on something that will make you sad..

So losers (them the toxic ones) good bye! I hope you'll be happy assuming bad things about me.. Okay? Keep it up, losers. Get your own life. Fix your own miserable life. 

Whew.. So kiddo, when someone tells something bad about you, leave immediately.. never ever settle for something less. Avoid all possible negativities at all costs. And be a better person. Noone can ever define who you are. Be the amazing version of yourself.. 

They will say lot's of bad things about you... Never believe it.. Because what they say reflects what kind of person they are..


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Well sure pm me. XD I'm not offended actually, I'm just disappointed why such people exist. But i always forgive, but they're really naturally toxic.


Well, aren't you enabling them by getting disappointed? 



atamagasuita said:


> I am just wondering why are they like that.. Well, it's just who they are.. I should accept that toxic people exist.


1. People are assholes
2. nah..that's about it


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Wiz said:


> Well, aren't you enabling them by getting disappointed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have pms. Well shit happens. Thanks wiz


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Clashing ideals often causes dumb blind hatred.
Also, misunderstandings, and not knowing how to empathize with someone who is different.


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

Denying invitations to just spend one day alone


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Insecurity.


ppl hate me for me just being me , i have my own idees perspective and views of life . ppl dont like that , i also have my own induvidual mentality that does not stroke whit rest of ppl . so ppl just in genuing hate me .


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Ooh this one girl was really nice to me but I didn't like her so I stopped talking to her and now she hates me. She's so vapid I wonder how people like her even have friends?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

you exist


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yamato said:


> ppl hate me for me just being me , i have my own idees perspective and views of life . ppl dont like that , i also have my own induvidual mentality that does not stroke whit rest of ppl . so ppl just in genuing hate me .


Oh same. XD let's just ignore them and be happy.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

In my personal experience it comes from weird insecurities. 
I've had women tell me they hate me for all sorts of odd reasons that only reveals their insecurities.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

You ate their last cookie.


----------

